# 16' Lowe Duck Boat



## willsbarbour (Jun 20, 2013)

I've had this boat for a long time and have just now started to fix it up. I bought this boat when I was real young just for duck hunting and fishing but I left it in my backyard, open to the elements, for years #-o . I only have recent pictures but this is what I have done to it so far. Repainted the entire boat and done some body work but all my electronics are fried and do not work so that is going to be my next project. I sanded down the entire boat to bare aluminum to ensure that the new paint wouldn't chip off too. Then primed it with a spray primer and used oil based paint. I wish I had taken more pictures along the way but these generalize what I've done so far.

I plan to spray paint lines on it as well to help camo it out. I got the idea from Chris Sorenson's video on YouTube. Really great video on how to camo a jon boat.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yg3_UvZeeOs

I've been looking at this site for a while and got some great tips on repainting and how to fix up a boat and thought I'd share what I've done so far.


----------



## wwcenturion (Jun 20, 2013)

Nice work. I like that it has a console.


----------



## NLaudy (Jun 21, 2013)

Looks good!


----------



## yareelohim (Jun 21, 2013)

I what paint and color did you use?


----------



## willsbarbour (Jun 23, 2013)

yareelohim- I used Hunter's Specialty Oil Based Paint. It was the marsh grass color and it is sold at Overtons/ Gander Mountain. 

Worked on the camo today. I used the Hunter's spray paint and used green and black to make the stripes. Just did the hull today and hopefully will get to the inside sometime next week. 

Also I went flounder gigging last night and have some scratches on the floor of the boat. Was wondering if anyone has any experience with truck bed liner and how well it holds up and if it comes in a tan color? Or any other suggestions on how I can keep the floors of my boat from scratching so bad.


----------



## typed by ben (Jun 23, 2013)

just look for tintable coatings. upol is a "you do it" truck bed liner that can be tinted. i know some guys who have done neat things with it.

i believe you can tint tuff coat as well. obviously you will want to get white if youre going to tint.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jun 23, 2013)

Did you use a self etching primer?


----------



## willsbarbour (Jun 23, 2013)

Ben- Thank you for the tip. Will look into that. That was exactly what I was talking about.

lckstckn2smknbrls- Yes it was a 1K self etching I think.


----------



## Pweisbrod (Jun 23, 2013)

Herculiner works amazing IMO. I just stenciled it the same way I did the rest if the boat with tan paint instead of black paint. It looks very good, IMO.


----------



## willsbarbour (Jun 23, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=319925#p319925 said:


> Pweisbrod » 23 Jun 2013, 22:35[/url]"]Herculiner works amazing IMO. I just stenciled it the same way I did the rest if the boat with tan paint instead of black paint. It looks very good, IMO.


 
Did you have to buy black bed liner and paint it tan? Just a little confused.


----------



## willsbarbour (Jun 25, 2013)

Was wondering if any one could shed some light on an idea I have. I really need more rod holders for my boat but that middle bench makes it difficult to fit more that 2 or 3 rods down the gunnels of my boat (guns are even more difficult). I was thinking about building a rod/ gun rack underneath the back bench seat. Guns on one side and a stacked rod holder on the other. I talked to the people at Lowe Boats and they said there is a bunch of flotation foam in the bench and did not advise me to do so :lol: . Has anyone tried this or seen people do this? I think it could be a really cool modification but I dont want to get half way through it and realize I've messed up my boat


----------



## Pweisbrod (Jun 25, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=319931#p319931 said:


> willsbarbour » 23 Jun 2013, 21:34[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=319925#p319925 said:
> ...


 Yes. I used black liner and used negative stencils with tan paint. So it's mirror opposite of your boat outside. Black liner with tan stencils instead of tan boat with black stencils. Make sense?


----------



## willsbarbour (Jun 25, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=320184#p320184 said:


> Pweisbrod » 25 Jun 2013, 21:59[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=319931#p319931 said:
> ...



Yes thank you for clarifying that. I think that would give it a cool look to have the floors opposite to the rest of the boat. Does the black liner get hot though? Sorry for all the questions. Just trying to get as much info as possible before going out and spending all this money. I really appreciate the advice


----------



## typed by ben (Jun 26, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=320181#p320181 said:


> willsbarbour » Yesterday, 21:34[/url]"]Was wondering if any one could shed some light on an idea I have. I really need more rod holders for my boat but that middle bench makes it difficult to fit more that 2 or 3 rods down the gunnels of my boat (guns are even more difficult). I was thinking about building a rod/ gun rack underneath the back bench seat. Guns on one side and a stacked rod holder on the other. I talked to the people at Lowe Boats and they said there is a bunch of flotation foam in the bench and did not advise me to do so :lol: . Has anyone tried this or seen people do this? I think it could be a really cool modification but I dont want to get half way through it and realize I've messed up my boat


you could make that work as long as you replaced the foam with a similar volume near the section that you remove. then they say a "bunch" im willing to bet its like 3-4 cubic feet.

it would be fairly easy to do but you may also lose some of the solid feel that bench has when you sit on it, so there would be some reinforcement (especially of the lid) that needs to take place. but its a perfect spot for storage especially with a side console boat.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jun 26, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=319873#p319873 said:


> willsbarbour » Sun Jun 23, 2013 3:14 pm[/url]"]Also I went flounder gigging last night and have some scratches on the floor of the boat. Was wondering if anyone has any experience with truck bed liner and how well it holds up and if it comes in a tan color? Or any other suggestions on how I can keep the floors of my boat from scratching so bad.



https://kiwigrip.co/kiwigrip-faqs-tips/can-i-have-a-custom-color/

My boat has a factory applied OD green liner of some sort that was then stencil painted with the same camo as the exterior. Best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## willsbarbour (Jun 26, 2013)

Quackrstackr said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=319873#p319873 said:
> 
> 
> > willsbarbour » Sun Jun 23, 2013 3:14 pm[/url]"]Also I went flounder gigging last night and have some scratches on the floor of the boat. Was wondering if anyone has any experience with truck bed liner and how well it holds up and if it comes in a tan color? Or any other suggestions on how I can keep the floors of my boat from scratching so bad.
> ...



Yeah I just did some research and everyone seems to be saying what you said, its the best product on the market by far. Im in the process of ordering it now and I found this video of someone applying it in the tan color. Thought I would post it incase anyone was thinking about adding some to their boat.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y4TmzUTyX3A&feature=player_embedded#at=103

I ordered it from this site. Was the cheapest place to order it and also bought their texture brush to apply with the non-skid.

https://boatbuildercentral.com/products.php?cat=62#.UcuRYs1EePs


----------



## willsbarbour (Jun 29, 2013)

Did a little work today on the boat today. I came up with this idea yesterday to build two seats in the middle bench and it came out better than I expected. I wanted to have two seats in the middle but still be able to use the live well without having to move seats around and shift people. So I came up with this idea and I am able to accomplish just that. I used the wood and foam off the rear bench seat to build these two seats and only had to buy the vinyl (which was on sale for $5). I used industrial strength velcro on the bottom of the seats to hold them to the bench, which takes 24 hours to set up but I am already noticing how strong the adhesive is. Hopefully I will be able to buy some seats for the rear bench sometime soon because I am already tired of sitting on a bare bench! :lol:


----------



## willsbarbour (Jul 8, 2013)

Been a while since I made new post on the site but I got a lot done over the 4th. I got the Kiwigrip in and put it on early last week. I highly recommend it to anyone thinking about applying a non skid to their boat. I am planning on ordering more to put on different parts of the boat. Also, I ran the boat for the first time in the sound in over a year and she handled the busy intercostal waterway really well. Also worked on the engine. Was having problems with it idling and even starting. I had to turn the key for a long time just to get the thing to turn over but I took the carbs apart, cleaned them with brake cleaner and put them back together. Noticed my air box gasket and carb gasket were almost completely deteriorated so I went to a local store and ordered some new ones. Also raised the idle speed and now she cranks first turn of the key and runs like a new engine, almost. Hopefully I can find some time to change the lower unit oil and spark plugs in the next couple of days while I wait for the gaskets to come in. I attached some pics of the Kiwigrip and meant to take some of the engine but didn't feel like getting grease on my phone


----------



## Pweisbrod (Jul 9, 2013)

Looks good partner. I can't wait for early goose to start...


----------



## dgram36 (Jul 9, 2013)

Nice to see someone else doing a duck rig. I have an 18' lowe sc and I'm painting it a similar color. Just got my order of Parker Duck Boat Paint in dead grass last night. Good job on your build, and good luck this season.


----------



## willsbarbour (Jul 9, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=321693#p321693 said:


> dgram36 » 09 Jul 2013, 08:22[/url]"]Nice to see someone else doing a duck rig. I have an 18' lowe sc and I'm painting it a similar color. Just got my order of Parker Duck Boat Paint in dead grass last night. Good job on your build, and good luck this season.


 
yeah you too bud. Ill try to post some pictures of my blind but my avatar is a picture I took last season from the inside of my blind. What kind of rig you got on yours?


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 9, 2013)

Looking good. Glad the Kiwigrip worked out for you.


----------



## willsbarbour (Jul 9, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=321706#p321706 said:


> Quackrstackr » 09 Jul 2013, 10:06[/url]"]Looking good. Glad the Kiwigrip worked out for you.


 
Yeah thank you for the tip QuackStaker. Couldn't have asked for a better product or one that was as easy to apply. I want to put more of it on my boat! \/


----------



## dgram36 (Jul 9, 2013)

willsbarbour said:


> yeah you too bud. Ill try to post some pictures of my blind but my avatar is a picture I took last season from the inside of my blind. What kind of rig you got on yours?



Looks good! I'm going to build a scissor blind with fast grass whenever I actually finish my build. Taking forever.


----------



## willsbarbour (Jul 9, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=321684#p321684 said:


> Pweisbrod » 09 Jul 2013, 06:39[/url]"]Looks good partner. I can't wait for early goose to start...



Yeah me too. Im ready for dove season to come in so I can get my target practice in before! :lol:

DGram- Yeah I hear that. All the hard work will pay off tho. Especially when you have a flock of mallards dropping in on your spread!


----------



## Pweisbrod (Jul 9, 2013)

willsbarbour said:


> [url=<a class="vglnk" title="Link added by VigLink" target="_blank" rel="nofollow" href="https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=321684#p321684 said:
> 
> 
> > Pweisbrod"><span>https</span><span>://</span><span>www</span><span>.</span><span>tinboats</span><span>.</span><span>net</span><span>/</span><span>forum</span><span>/</span><span>viewtopic</span><span>.</span><span>php</span><span>?</span><span>p</span><span>=</span><span>321684</span><span>#</span><span>p321684</span><span>]</span><span>Pweisbrod</span></a> » 09 Jul 2013, 06:39[/url]"]Looks good partner. I can't wait for early goose to start...
> ...



Don't you mean BLUEBILLS? :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## willsbarbour (Jul 9, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=321795#p321795 said:


> Pweisbrod » 09 Jul 2013, 21:42[/url]"]
> 
> 
> willsbarbour said:
> ...



Of course and maybe a canvasback or two [-o<
Didn't know if you were doing some sea duck hunting or puddle ducks


----------



## dgram36 (Jul 11, 2013)

willsbarbour said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=321795#p321795 said:
> 
> 
> > Pweisbrod » 09 Jul 2013, 21:42[/url]"]
> ...



I kill em all, I'm equal opportunity.


----------



## Pweisbrod (Jul 11, 2013)

Hat to discriminate dontchaknow :mrgreen:


----------



## willsbarbour (Jul 11, 2013)

if it flies it dies and if it sits it dies too! :mrgreen:


----------



## dgram36 (Jul 11, 2013)

willsbarbour said:


> if it flies it dies and if it sits it dies too! :mrgreen:


I get trigger happy in the early season. Last year I almost blasted a king fisher that dropped in our spread. Hey, if you don't want to die like a teal, don't fly like a teal.


----------



## Pweisbrod (Jul 12, 2013)

dgram36 said:


> willsbarbour said:
> 
> 
> > if it flies it dies and if it sits it dies too! :mrgreen:
> ...




LOLOLOL =D> =D> 


I almost peed myself. This has happened to me as well. Kingfishers probably taste like mud.


----------



## willsbarbour (Jul 12, 2013)

Those and coots get me every time. And not to mention mergansers. I hate those little f###s!


----------



## willsbarbour (Jul 25, 2013)

Was able to work on the boat a little yesterday. I ordered a windshield from https://www.akmccallumco.com/store-console.htm and it came in Tuesday afternoon. Really pleased with how it turned out and it was easy to install (took all of 10 minutes). I need to make a grab rail to go around it but thats gonna have to be a project for another day. I wish it was tinted just a little bit darker but it will work all the same and I like how its kind of low profile.


----------



## willsbarbour (Jul 26, 2013)

First fish since fixing her up.


----------



## SquiggyFreud (Aug 13, 2013)

Did the windshield come with hardware for mounting it? I had been looking at that specific windshield wondering if it would fit on my Alumacraft SC, dimensions look to be the same.


----------



## willsbarbour (Aug 18, 2013)

Yes it came with the mounting hardware. Took all of 10 minutes to put on


----------



## willsbarbour (Nov 22, 2013)

Been a while since I posted on the site but I thought I would give y'all some updates.

Finally got the seats mounted RIGHT! :mrgreen: Before the would fall off if I leaned back to far because the mounting hardware they gave me was straight crap. Had to replace all the screws for bigger ones so the heads wouldn't come threw the holes. 

The season just opened here in NC but already killed a good amount of birds. Took my boat out the other day and it was blowing 15 with gust up to 25mph so you know the sound was rough but my little tin boat handled it like a champ. Wish I had more pictures but here's one of the first 2 ducks shot on the boat since I've repainted it and fixed her up. I will try and post more pictures, especially of the blind, sometime soon.


----------



## willsbarbour (Nov 22, 2013)

Here's one with the seats. Hope to get a picture of it in the water soon.


----------



## HRalston (Nov 22, 2013)

Looks Great man!! Wish there were more birds around here... so far this season has been better than last year, but still not too many ducks.


----------



## willsbarbour (Nov 22, 2013)

Yeah we need another cold front to move in and push some more birds down


----------



## wingsnhammers (Nov 23, 2013)

Lookin good, man! I can't wait for season to open here. We get all kinds of puddle ducks and divers on my lake. We can shoot cans, bluebills, ringers, bufflehead, redheads, and goldeneye one day, and hunt for puddlers the next and the spots not be more than a mile away.


----------

